# Need help... Question about headset on SuperSix??



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

*ANSWERED. Apparently I had mounted it with the 5mm topcovers both times. With only the 15mm topcover you can hardly turn the handlebar.*

I need help with my headset or the topcovers between the stems and headtube. 

I have these two between my stem and headtube:









A 15mm topcover and a lower topcover, maybe 5 mm. The 5mm topcover is mounted underneath and hidden by the 15mm. This is how the bike came from Cannondale. However, if I mount it like that I have a gab between the topcovers and headtube:









If I _only _use the 5mm topcover the gap is still there. If I _only _use the 15mm topcover the isn't any gap at all, but I worried the topcover may wear on the top of the headtube...

I've tried to mount it both ways (not ridden it) and I can't really feel any difference. It using the 5mm and 15mm topcovers it might turn a little bit easier. But I really can't tell or hear...

Does anyone one know if I have to use the 5mm topcover also or can I use only the 15mm topcover??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I used the tall cap and never have any problem with both SS6.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I had some similar questions when building my Super Six last year. Cannondale Tech guys stated that the (5)mm pancake top cap MUST be used and the (15)mm cone shaped cap CAN be used on top of the pancake cap. So........the (15)mm cone shaped cap can not be used stand alone. 
As for the gap you have between the cap and the top of the head tube, I have never seen anything like that and regrettably I don't have an answer for you. It looks as if the compression ring isn't seating down into the top bearing possibly?


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the compression ring is seated properly. I might install a large O-ring to protect better against water and dirt.

The 15mm cap can not be used alone. I had apparently made a mistake when trying the different combos. First I had just put on the 5mm cap, then I had removed it put on the 15mm cap only where I then saw there was no gap. I had then switched back to the 5mm cap and assembled everything. No problem. I had then put on the 15mm cap and for some reason forgot to remove the 5mm cap. Stupid mistake 


Maybe I will only use the 5mm cap and no spacers. Right now I have a 5mm spacer between 15mm cap and stem. I think it looks better with the 5mm cap only but it might be a bit too low. So I will ride with only the 5mm cap for the next few weeks.


----------

